
Show HN: Koncepted – premium design service - markeljc
Hi guys! My name is Jan and I&#x27;ve been freelancing for over 7 years. I&#x27;ve been working with small startups, big firms and even worked on a bunch of side projects. I&#x27;ve always had a passion for design, but I wanted to slowly move my career into entrepreneurial waters. For a while, I&#x27;ve been trying to build every idea I had. And I had many. Until quite recently when I decided to focus on one single thing and grow it as much as I can.<p>I decided to build Koncepted. It&#x27;s the next logical step for me and the design industry.<p>We all know how hard it is to find the perfect designer who understands what you want and delivers beyond what you ever wished for. And we also know how disappointing it can be to use crowdsourcing platforms that have thousands of freelancers, but they lack quality you&#x27;re looking for.<p>That&#x27;s where Koncepted comes in and combines the best of both worlds. It&#x27;s an invite only group of super talented designers. Each one must show extraordinary skills to get in. We focus on quality and client experience.<p>I didn&#x27;t want to create just another traditional agency or crowdsourcing site. Instead I used the good bits of all the amazing flows and interfaces I built in the past 7 years working as a freelancer and created a platform that delivers the best possible experience and designs for our clients. You’ll love using it! It’s quick, easy and designers always overdeliver with quality. It’s a platform that allows you to track your project, see what stage it is in and give direct feedback to new design changes.<p>I have plenty of new ideas and features I want to add, but I need you to help us grow by submitting some really awesome projects. It’s basically a win win. You get stunning designs and we get to improve the product so we can make it even better for the next time you come around asking us to design your new startup.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;koncepted.com
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://koncepted.com](https://koncepted.com)

What sort of designs [e.g. graphic, UX, hardware, etc.] does the platform
target?

